# How bad is the Taurus PT99AF?



## crazeeman13

I bought a used PT99AF a few years ago from a friend. It has been sitting in my safe, unfired by me. I am thinking of selling it to help fund a compact 45acp. I showed the Taurus to a couple of guys I work with (we are L.E.O.'S) and they said that it is junk. How bad is the PT99AF?


----------



## kev74

For what its worth, I've got an almost 25 year old PT92 that I've been putting about 300 rounds a week through since October without a hiccup. :smt023

It seems like the problems with the newer ones is more related to fit and finish from the factory. Either its a lemon from the start or, its a good an reliable shooter.


----------



## JetMech737

*Taurus*

Thats just it about Taurus...you never know what your gonna get.


----------



## bruce333

I wouldn't call it "junk". I will say Taurus Customer Service sucks (no personal experience here, just heard more bad stories than good). I have found that most people that call them "junk" have never owned a Taurus and some haven't even shot one.

Taurus guns are hit and miss, in regards to quality. Some are great, others so-so, still others never seem to work right.

I have a '94 PT99AF, that I have had for 10+ years. Never had a problem with it, always feeds and fires. It is as accurate as I can be.

You won't know about yours unless you go shoot it.


----------



## DaveShooter

bruce333 said:


> I wouldn't call it "junk". I will say Taurus Customer Service sucks (no personal experience here, just heard more bad stories than good). I have found that most people that call them "junk" have never owned a Taurus and some haven't even shot one.
> 
> Taurus guns are hit and miss, in regards to quality. Some are great, others so-so, still others never seem to work right.
> 
> I have a '94 PT99AF, that I have had for 10+ years. Never had a problem with it, always feeds and fires. It is as accurate as I can be.
> 
> You won't know about yours unless you go shoot it.


 Amen on Taurus customer service "They do suck"
DaveShooter:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## kev74

DaveShooter said:


> Amen on Taurus customer service "They do suck"
> DaveShooter:smt023:smt023:smt023:smt023


Is this opinion from experience, or something you heard from some guy who knew someone...?:watching:


----------



## oak1971

I bought a pt 99 used back in 97. I have run thousands of rounds with 0 problems. I used Taurus customer service once for a revolver and was pleased with the results. Came back almost as smooth as my Smith 629.


----------



## TOF

The only way you will know if it is any good is to shoot it. If you don't want it set a price, let it be known and see what happens.


----------



## J_B

I have mostly heard from guys who, heard customer service this, and customer service that. But you know, alot of good reports are coming from personal experienced owners. I see on differant gun boards all the time, a person posting the same thing from the same shooter, so alot of reports are just repeats by the same person.

I've also seen reports of alot of other manufactures firearms getting ripped to, but unhappy shooters. It's not just Taurus, because you can get a bad anything from anyone.


----------



## mplecha

I speak from experience when I say - Taurus customer service certainly does suck. They can keep their prices lower by outsourcing quality control to the consumer. I have a 627 (.357 mag revolver). I had to send it back brand new, and they suck.


----------



## Fredericianer

mplecha said:


> I speak from experience when I say - Taurus customer service certainly does suck. They can keep their prices lower by outsourcing quality control to the consumer. I have a 627 (.357 mag revolver). I had to send it back brand new, and they suck.


It would be interesting if you could give some more details. What was wrong with the revolver? What did Taurus customer service say/do?
Did they exchange or repair it? How long did it take? What was it like afterwards?

Sorry for all the questions, but what you think sucks, someone else might think is fine so it's nice to get all the details.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## drummin man 627

My PT92 has been great. I had one FTF with "range" ammo. It did start out shooting several inches low at 21 ft, but by the time I got to about 500 rounds, it started coming up to P.O.A. I have heard of that same "break-in" procedure being needed from other recent 92 purchasers at the Taurus Forum. Mine was made in 2006.
It is my nightstand weapon. I did add a Laserlyte for that duty.
The only real problem with Taurus in general is their really slow Customer Service Dept. There have been several unhappy customers who have had bad experiences with the C.S.
In general, the PT-92,99,100,101, 908,911,940, 945 and 917 series seem to give excellent, long term service, and I can only recall one, maybe two lemons in this group.
The company waranty is for the weapon, and is for forever. That may have something to do with the long turn around times. Not many companies have that kind of waranty.


----------



## Bisley

Well, you already have it, so buy a bunch of ammo and go shoot it till it breaks...or doesn't. You might like it. If you don't, get something else. 

Every other person you ask will tell you something different, based on their own experiences or what they have heard.


----------



## bruce333

Bisley said:


> Well, you already have it, so buy a bunch of ammo and go shoot it till it breaks...or doesn't. You might like it. If you don't, get something else.
> 
> Every other person you ask will tell you something different, based on their own experiences or what they have heard.


:smt023


----------

